# undermount drawer slides



## fredj (Jun 4, 2013)

Does anyone know if the Pro 500 Series undermount drawer slides have the same specs as Blum ?


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't, but I can highly recommend buying a couple and testing them out before you commit to one. We ran through a bunch of them, if you scroll to the bottom of my page on our drawer slide tests you can see videos of how the Blum and Accuride behaved differently on empty and full drawers.


----------

